# SiegeWork Creations Asian bows



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice looking bow! Impressive speeds and really good price! How is the draw? Do they load up fast?


----------



## SiegeWork (Apr 16, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> Nice looking bow! Impressive speeds and really good price! How is the draw? Do they load up fast?



They have been reported as smooth to 32" of draw and have been drawn to 34" in thumb ring use with great results. Thanks for looking  these bows are excellant shooters and a person could not go wrong with them. 

Dave


----------



## SiegeWork (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SiegeWork (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

too lazy to check the website; any jap yumi bows?


----------

